# I heard the term 'DANCING' for tips! I wouldn't call it DANCING, but rather,,,,,MounT S.O.A.P



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Soapy mountain is where I roam,
The tips from their mouths they DO SO FOAM, 
Whereas I am a GOD,a king mounting my throne,
Tearing the tips like flesh from BONE!

So people think they have to "dance" for tips, EH?

I don't dance like some puppet. I DO, however, climb the soapy mountain.

What is MT. SOAP?

It is:

MANIPULATING
THE 
S***
Out of
A$$hole
People!

How so? they say DONt talk POLITICS!

BS! In SF all I DO is talk politics and my TIPS are HUUUGGGGGE! BUT I make THEM talk, first.

My interests become THEIR interest. If they enjoy canabalism, I tell them that children are the freshest.
If they enjoy war, I tell them I own stock in lockheed 
If they enjoy peace, I tell them I can't stand war.
If they hate rideshare, I hate it with them. 
If they like animals, I tell them I own a petting zoo
If they are vegetarians, I tell them meat is MURDER.

this list goes on and on. I even had a guy say he was FOR fixing global warming, and I screwed up because I thought I heard something else, and I told him climate change was BULL. Then i heard him right and back peddled. 

It works iff you tell em, "OH, I was just playing devils advocate to see a. how you'd react, b. to see if you were paying attention, c. my FRIEND thinks like that, I really don't, and I think s/he is just a HORRIBLE person."

I mean, people are DUMB and the answers are ENDLESS.

Its pretty easy to scam legit tips. And if they REALLy want to get crazy I tell them I enjoy the area because riders TypIcALy tip. nAnd then I say, "Oh but I don't expect YOU to, i really don't even DO THIS for the money, I do it so I can meet COOL PEOPLE and see COOL things <---- this one i use almost every ride.

Sometimes, its just too easy.

Whatever they hate I hate it, too.
Whatever they love I've been "like that" since I was a KID.

Think I'm joking? ... I made $40.00 off one person. Today. My tips average in the hundreds. And I'm BrAND NeW to this.

But I worked for (company) and they taught me to LIE WELL.

PAX are my clay

The beat goes on, da da, dooP.........da da DooP.....

lol it's so easy.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You are a liar !!!!


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You are a liar !!!!


And a damn good one.  now what?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Do you write this shit while you wait long hours at the airport queue for your next ping?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Do you write this shit while you wait long hours at the airport queue for your next ping?


Naaah. I think it up on the fly. I learned from the best, from *(company)*

And my coworker just read this and LAUGHED, and said "Yup...thats what we call customer service."

He went on to say,

"oh, you hate trump? I HATE TRUMP!"

(and he's an amateur)


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> Naaah. I think it up on the fly. I learned from the best, from *(company)*
> 
> And my coworker just read this and LAUGHED, and said "Yup...thats what we call customer service."
> 
> ...


You are in for a fight now...
Have at him Guber LOL


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You are in for a fight now...
> Have at him Guber LOL


I'm sly like a FOX and they are my clay

My industry alias is literally FOX, so, come on...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Soapy mountain is where I roam,
> The tips from their mouths they DO SO FOAM,
> Whereas I am a GOD,a king mounting my throne,
> Tearing the tips like flesh from BONE!


Catchy little rhyme, now I need some wine.
Is there a magic fountain on Soapy Mountain?
Do you have to be high to come up with lies?
You talk shit about making so much tips! 
We all know most tips suck. It's mostly luck. 
If it's so easy, why the need to act so sleazy?

Welcome to UP!


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Catchy little rhyme, now I need some wine.
> Is there a magic fountain on Soapy Mountain?
> Do you have to be high to come up with lies?
> You talk shit about making so much tips!
> ...


It might be the Kratom, or it MIGHT be the fact that it isn't sleazy.
Making tip money is JUST too easy,

Most of these people you will NEVER see again.
So if they feel better, it's a WIN WIN,
And if you tell them what they WANT to hear, 
Then why fear?
It's like giving an alcoholic beer
The need it, I'll enable, so what's the point?
The tips keep flowing, now pass the joint....
If they ever want to be real WITH ME, 
Then perhaps I'll be straight, you never know, we'll see...

BUT when they smile at your face and stab you in the back,
It's the BAY AREA way, so what the heck?!?
I learned this SKILL here, not back in Ohio,
It's the CALI's that LIE, so GOD KNOWS I'll try, too!



I really DID learn it here...I used to be straight as an arrow! But out here you LIE to SURVIVE!

THIS CRAP would NEVER FLY back in Cleveland...

I find it HILARIOUS that out HERE it gets you a firm hand shake and a RAISE

BACK EAST you'd have one hell of a dental bill....

10 years in the sewer that is the bay 
It might not be RIGHT, but ...it PAYS


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> It might be the Kratom, or it MIGHT be the fact that it isn't sleazy.
> Making tip money is JUST too easy,
> 
> Most of these people you will NEVER see again.
> ...


Sounds like a California thing.

I'm in the Midwest, so it's a slower pace here and more genuine. I just act like myself, and I do well with tips for the most part. But people here don't tip as much since COL is lower.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm barred from ever rapping.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm barred from ever rapping.


Lol.



Invisible said:


> Sounds like a California thing.
> 
> I'm in the Midwest, so it's a slower pace here and more genuine. I just act like myself, and I do well with tips for the most part. But people here don't tip as much since COL is lower.


Honestly it IS a California thing...they lie like crazy out here.

And to be SUPER HONEST with yall... it's not as bad as I'm making it.

I'm trying to insert some satire here...

The reality is I talk about whatever the heck they want and I'm just polite about it. It's just that the conversations are always so similar. It makes the outcome ez to predict.

I'm not THAT bad...  if I was, I wouldn't be a driver.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> Soapy mountain is where I roam


Brokeback Mountain is where you roam.
"Soapy" provides your slippery foam.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Brokeback Mountain is where you roam.
> "Soapy" provides your slippery foam.


YES! HOMOSEXUAL JOKES! AHAHAHAHA! So I must be GAY!

So either:

1) every word I say iS AWESOME BECAUSE GAY PEOPLE ARE AWESOME

-or-

2) you hate **** and you are a biggot.

Which
?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> YES! HOMOSEXUAL JOKES! AHAHAHAHA! So I must be GAY!
> 
> So either:
> 
> ...


That's just Guber whose done too much Uber.
He comes across sometimes as a boober.
But he just has a different sense of humor.
So don't take offense.
To him it's just nonsense.

?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Catchy little rhyme, now I need some wine.
> Is there a magic fountain on Soapy Mountain?
> Do you have to be high to come up with lies?
> You talk shit about making so much tips!
> ...





Invisible said:


> That's just Guber whose done too much Uber.
> He comes across sometimes as a boober.
> But he just has a different sense of humor.
> So don't take offense.
> To him it's just nonsense.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


>


Wow.  I cant say this isnt ENTERTAINMENT. I dont have HBO. I do have THIS. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Greenfox said:


> Wow.  I cant say this isnt ENTERTAINMENT. I dont have HBO. I do have THIS. :smiles:
> 
> Thanks guys! :smiles:


@3.75 made a uber remake of DMX -- Who We Be

I've been meaning to make a video of the lyrics thrown on screen with an instrumental verson of the song.

"_What they don't know is
The bullshit, from Dara (uh), from Lyft , John Zimmer (what!)
The city, millennials , the babies, no car seat (what!)
Somalia, the ralph (uh!), the minors , no adults (Uh!)
The tears, the hugs, the love, the meetup (c'mon!)
The complaints, the scams, the calls, to rohit (uh!)
The cuts to our rates, - it happens too often (why?)
The problems, the things we use to solve 'em (what!)
Shuffling , Mario Kart (uh!), the fees, Longhauling (c'mon!)
The hurt, the pain, the phallus, at Lowe's (uh!)
Low pay, crap boss, its work, not worth it (uh!)
No friends, all work , all that , crap check (what!)
Expendable , your spot , comes and it goes (c'mon!)
The jealousy, the envy, the hate, the bird dog (uh-huh!)
The one that tells you to work, takes 40 percent in taxes (woo!)_"


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Soapy mountain is where I roam,
> The tips from their mouths they DO SO FOAM,
> Whereas I am a GOD,a king mounting my throne,
> Tearing the tips like flesh from BONE!
> ...


Great.
Next time somebody days "I'll tip you in the app" and does not, say THANK YOU.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> @3.75 made a uber remake of DMX -- Who We Be
> 
> I've been meaning to make a video of the lyrics thrown on screen with an instrumental verson of the song.
> 
> ...


Man i posted that a long time ago. The funny thing is that a lot of the old posters in the DC board are leaving Uber for the modern day plantation/phallus.

Uber has gotten so bad they rather go back to the dead end job they came from.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

_There once was a Newb named Greenfox
who's first posts stank like an old pair of socks
I am so good I can live off my tips he barked
but with his lying skills not a single tip was sparked
so now he lives out under the bridge in a box_


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> _so now he lives out under the bridge in a box_


And he clearly he isn't a fox.

Your last sentence didn't rhyme. ???


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

3.75 said:


> Man i posted that a long time ago. The funny thing is that a lot of the old posters in the DC board are leaving Uber for the modern day plantation/phallus.
> 
> Uber has gotten so bad they rather go back to the dead end job they came from.


Hi poop ?
‐-------------
Also... what are the chances this fox is ct1? I miss him ?


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

I confused @Mkang14 lol


----------



## Parker000 (Aug 13, 2019)

He went AABBA


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

I am MOST CERTAINLY a [email protected]


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Soapy mountain is where I roam,
> The tips from their mouths they DO SO FOAM,
> Whereas I am a GOD,a king mounting my throne,
> Tearing the tips like flesh from BONE!
> ...





Greenfox said:


> Soapy mountain is where I roam,
> The tips from their mouths they DO SO FOAM,
> Whereas I am a GOD,a king mounting my throne,
> Tearing the tips like flesh from BONE!
> ...





Greenfox said:


> Soapy mountain is where I roam,
> The tips from their mouths they DO SO FOAM,
> Whereas I am a GOD,a king mounting my throne,
> Tearing the tips like flesh from BONE!
> ...


10?????
Very well put,
Effort equals Outcome!!!
The funniest, craziest nights I have are also the highest earning nights. The riders are also out for fun, so am I. I just get paid. 
They want to request me over other drivers.
My motto is: If I'm having a good time, My riders having a good time!!! Give them what they want, you will get what you want. TIPS, TIPS, TIPS!!!


----------

